# a revolutionary new sandwich at KFC



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The KFC Double Down seems to be attracting a lot of press.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...n-revels-in-glorious-gluttony/article1533502/

Is this something you are interested in trying?

Please update your beneficiary information before lunch.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

Its attracting a lot of press because its so godawfully bad for you. Its got like 2 days worth of fat and soduim lawl its honestly just not worth all that crap in there. Although I would suspect it probably tastes pretty good.

Here is the nutritional info
Sandwich Calories Fat (g) Sodium (mg)
KFC Original Recipe® Double Down Calories: 540 Fat(g): 32 Sodium(mg): 1380
KFC Grilled Double Down Calories: 460 Fat(g):23 Sodium(mg): 1430


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

That 540 calories numbers seems suspect. 540 calories is nothing. The cheese alone is probably about 200 calories, another 100 for the sauce and then there's the two pieces of fried chicken? Gawd. This looks to me more like 800-900 very harmful calories. That much salt could kill you!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Revolutionary!?? What is so revolutionary? For 2 plus millions of years of evolution we ate critters. Especially the fatty organ meats. Fat was the predominant macro-nutrient. Grains, fruit, berries? I don't think so. The agricultural revolution with its emphasis on sugars and starches was the single most stupid thing we did next to inventing gunpowder.

Plus, salt is benign... our bodies get rid of excess salt. The link between salt and CVD is tenuous at best.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

This is nothing revolutionary the Americans have been eating double downs for years. They are not the healthiest of people though


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL true that mode, I dont know if I could stomach one of these things and yes those calorie listings seems very suspicious. I think I will stay away from these and continue to go to the gym haha!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> That much salt could kill you!


Let's not get carried away. I agree that the calorie content reported doesn't sound very credible. I'd expect something more in the 1000 range.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Let's not get carried away. I agree that the calorie content reported doesn't sound very credible. I'd expect something more in the 1000 range.


Royal is right in the fact that salt can eventually kill you if over consumed. And I actually saw something in the news about there being about 1400mg of salt in the sandwich. Which honestly is still really WAAAY too high. I think we should all stick to either tim hortons or go back to making sandwiches at home .


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It is a well known fact that the typical Canadian diet has far too much sodium content. This leads to excessive blood pressure which can lead to heart attacks and stroke. I'm not going to enter into a debate about whether or not salt is good for you. In the quantities most of us eat, it's way too much. Period. 

Read the labels on your food. Canned soup, something that's on virtually every shelf, has 35-40% of your recommended daily intake of sodium. That's just one can of soup! Over the course of a day, we all eat much more than this, and it's not necessary to be in the food. Processed and canned foods, anything purchased or prepared, has too much sodium. For some people, all it takes is a pizza to send them to ER. Or a KFC DD.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

True that, yea these days so many people dont know to read labels. A lot of the time if I am with my parents at the grocery store and I decide to pick something up and I see that it has too much of a harmful ingredient (be it fat or sodium etc etc) usually I will either opt out of getting it or look for a similar product with better ingredients. Its actually quite suprising at what products have less calories/sodium/fat/carbs compared to exact same products.

I learned a lot of stuff like this because when I was 6 I was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes (it is heretitary) and have learned throughout my life that it is important to realise what you are putting into your body. Although I still would rather NOT have diabetes, just waiting on that cure which is hopefully coming soon!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe it's because I associate it with poor health but I don't even like the taste of salt

I like a bit but I don't like the amount in most things like soup. Why can't I just add some salt myself if I want it?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Taubes on Salt & fat 

A different spin on the mythology surrounding dietary fat & salt consumption.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it is used as a cheap preservative to prolong the shelf life of packaged foods as well as to mask the taste and save from having to use more expensive spices. And there's probably a salt lobby behind this too. Overseas the gov't had to legislate mfrs to get the salt down. There are things like Blue Menu that have far less salt and taste just as good. The canned tomato juice I use to make spaghetti...at Sobey's they have a version with 50% reduced sodium and it tastes just as good as regular tomato juice. Salt is very hard to escape, it's in virtually everything.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> It is a well known fact that the typical Canadian diet has far too much sodium content. This leads to excessive blood pressure which can lead to heart attacks and stroke. I'm not going to enter into a debate about whether or not salt is good for you. In the quantities most of us eat, it's way too much. Period.
> 
> Read the labels on your food. Canned soup, something that's on virtually every shelf, has 35-40% of your recommended daily intake of sodium. That's just one can of soup! Over the course of a day, we all eat much more than this, and it's not necessary to be in the food. Processed and canned foods, anything purchased or prepared, has too much sodium. For some people, all it takes is a pizza to send them to ER. Or a KFC DD.


One sandwich won't kill you, unless you choke on it.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

One sandwhich could kill you from food poisoning. According to this , 5000 people died in the US over a two year period from food poisoning. KFC=Dirty Bird.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> KFC=Dirty Bird.


ohhh...a dirty bird...where?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

My husband is from Texas originally and every year he tells me about the food offerings at the Texas State Fair. 

http://www.nbcdfw.com/around-town/food-drink/Texas-State-Fair-Leaves-No-Food-Unfried-101481224.html

This year, fried chocolate and fried beer. Last years winner...Fried Butter. Their motto is leave no artery unclogged.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

The sandwich may not be as unhealthy as people say, especially if the rest of the diet contained lots of fruits and vegetables. This sandwich with a glass of water would probably be far healthier than a burger, fries and soft drink. I was reading a book that told how white sugar, corn syrup and white flour will reek havoc with your insulin levels, making you constantly hungry. The solution was high protein, moderate fat, lots of fruits and vegetables and minimum carbs. When carbs are consumed they should be in high fiber products eg. very heavy whole grain bread. It's a little like the Atkins diet, but not so strict about the carbs. Particularly a high protein breakfast tends to curb hunger throughout the day.

I lost 14 pounds.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a great article:

_But compared with some chain restaurants' offerings, the 540-calorie Double Down is almost health food. Many meals offered at these eateries are much worse, nutritionally speaking. _

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/20/AR2010092004682.html?wpisrc=nl_most


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Boy those are some scary numbers, MG. Glad I've learned to eat healthy. A lot of people just don't get it when it comes to eating well. And the restaurant and food service industries aren't helping matters.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy crap lol, I would rather go to McDonalds for something rather than eat that stuff. I mean 135grams of fat in ONE meal? Thats almost 4 Egg McMuffins (I believe they are approx 27g of fat per sandwich). Honestly though how the hell do the chefs at restaurants like these cook this crap? I wouldnt be suprised since most of it is probably premade and just heated up in a microwave lawl. I have to add it does seem like MOST of these stores are US. I am glad that we have literally none of these places within 30 minutes of where I live haha!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally like the order of 16 wings that has 10,000 mg of salt. 

(I hear you on the salt thing, Steves; I have read Taubes and I pretty much hew to his dietary recommendations. But! 10,000 mg of salt is an astonishing amount.)


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess it could be a mistake. The only place that salt could be found in the wings would be in the batter. Seems strange.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah; a lot of conventional chicken is injected with saline as part of the production process. It's known as "plumping" and disclosure of plumping (as sodium is a "natural" additive) is inconsistent. 

I suspect the wings are from plumped chickens AND the sauce has a ridonkulous amount of salt as well.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

What I find rather disturbing about the fast food industry is the way that they very deliberately and scientifically go about the business of appealing to our ancient instincts. 

For most of our time on the planet, we walked everywhere and many things we currently take for granted were a rarity. 

Salt was one of those items. 

Considering that famine was a regular occurrence, fatty foods were consumed and relished and stored for later use. 

We all worked very hard just for survival and burned a lot more calories working physically then we do now. 

As far as I understand it the fast food industry has made a science of playing on our survival mechanisms to feed us food that is not good for us for the almighty dollar. Remember that law suit where someone sued McDonalds for making them fat? Well they actually came within a hairs breathe of losing that case because of the way they manipulate the food to look and taste like one thing and be another.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to admit I'm a little shocked that we have three pages of comments and no one has admitted to giving this little gem a try.

Oh well, here goes! I picked one up on my way home from work Monday night. My first observation was that it wasn't really very big, which is probably why the calorie count seems so low. For all the rap its getting over its fat content, it really didn't seem that fatty. If anything, it seemed like a protein overload. It's basically like eating two small chicken breasts with a little bacon and sauce sandwiched between them. 

The other point that people seem to be commenting a lot on is the salt. I don't watch my salt at all, and I typically don't worry about salt intake (no history of high blood pressure in my family!). My first impression after taking a bite was "Dang is that salty!". In my opinion, they could vastly improve this thing by cutting the salt by about 70% or so.

And now, to answer the questions I know you're all asking: No, I was not full after eating it, and yes, I did eat a proper meal when I got home.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for the review Chris!

I think salt could be reduced by 70% in most foods with no appreciable negative downside in taste. They really do overdo it.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

If you reduced salt by 70% it would make life not worth living IMHO.

Salt is put there to enhance flavor for goodness sake. It is NOT going to kill you, increase your BP or compromise your heart health.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

steve41 said:


> If you reduced salt by 70% it would make life not worth living IMHO.
> 
> Salt is put there to enhance flavor for goodness sake. It is NOT going to kill you, increase your BP or compromise your heart health.


I fully agree that salt can enhance flavor. The single biggest thing people do wrong when cooking meat is that they underestimate the amount of salt required to bring out the flavor (I learned that from watching Bobby Flay). However, I will tell you the double down could do with less salt. A lot less salt!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

People acquire a taste for salt. I think most things taste great with none added. I don't even salt the water for pasta, as I find it makes the pasta too salty.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I would like to comment on this thread because I have a very personal perspective on it. I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in 1998 and, following a few years of disastrous blood glucose control, I read a book by a diabetic doctor advocating an extremely low-carbohydrate diet for all diabetics (both type 1 and type 2). I started following this diet in 2002 and have consistently kept my blood glucose levels perfectly normal ever since, with no medication and no insulin (obviously a type 1 would require insulin, but at much lower dosages than most now need.) My numbers range from 4.1 to 4.3 in the morning and never go higher than 5.3 or 5.4 two hours after my meals.

I became a fan of Gary Taubes about the same time when I read his article entitled "What if it's All Been a Big Fat Lie?" Taubes agrees with the diabetic doctor/author, who says it is carbohydrates, not fats, that cause us to gain weight. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/07/magazine/what-if-it-s-all-been-a-big-fat-lie.html

The article made so much sense to me and it fit in perfectly with my low-carb diet. Since I eat so few carbs (12 grams per meal), I get my energy from a high-fat diet (about 70% of my caloric intake is fat, including saturated fats.) I am 5'7" tall and weigh 120 pounds, so nobody can claim that my high fat diet has made me fat; in fact, I lost 30 pounds within a few months of beginning the diet.

I was on blood pressure medication when I began this diet back in 2002, but after a few months my blood pressure returned to normal (this morning's reading was 116/73) and I was able to discontinue the medication, in spite of being practically addicted to lots of salt.

I believe that the medical profession (influenced by the pharmaceutical companies) has a lot of answer for in it's recommended management of diabetes. Their answer seems to be to pile on more pills, all of which can have serious complications. I read a few years ago that the Canadian Diabetes Association's main source of financing is 17 pharmaceutical companies - is it likely that the CDA is going to use that money to fund studies that may prove that diabetics don't need Big Pharma's products? Of course it isn't! So the CDA continues to recommend that diabetics' diets should contain about 50% carbs. They acknowledge that carbs are what raise blood sugar but they advocate taking medications and/or insulin to lower the blood sugar levels. It's a vicious circle, and it's ridiculous. My family doctor, who disapproved when I first started the diet, now acknowledges that I am his only diabetic patient with normal blood sugars, normal blood pressure and cholesterol, and absolutely no diabetes complications.

More recently I've been diagnosed with celiac disease, which complicates my diet even more, but that's another story.

The point of this long, involved tale is that ever since I first read about the new KFC "sandwich" I've been excited about trying it since it sounds like a rare restaurant meal that I'll be able to eat. I'll be trying it soon.

Karen


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Karen said:


> I believe that the medical profession (influenced by the pharmaceutical companies) has a lot of answer for in it's recommended management of diabetes. Their answer seems to be to pile on more pills, all of which can have serious complications. I read a few years ago that the Canadian Diabetes Association's main source of financing is 17 pharmaceutical companies - is it likely that the CDA is going to use that money to fund studies that may prove that diabetics don't need Big Pharma's products? Of course it isn't!


Of course everything is fixed with more pills  If one doesn't work try another. Certainly pills can solve everything


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Good for you Karen! The medical/nutritional/govt authorities need to take that stupid food pyramid and turn it 180 degrees. Carbohydrates are a bigger menace (obesity, diabetes, etc) to our public health than all the pathogenic epidemics in our history. Gary Taubes' "Good Calories, Bad Calories" is the best book on this subject.... I highly recommend it to everyone who has a stake in nutritional health.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought you might be the only person on the forum who didn't think I was crazy, Steve!

You're right about "Good Calories, Bad Calories" being a wonderful book. Another one I found helpful is "Life Without Bread" by Christian B. Allan, PhD, and Wolfgang Lutz, MD. There are also several diabetes-specific books on low carbing that I would be pleased to recommend to anyone who is interested.

Karen


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think you are crazy, either! I'm not diabetic, and I don't have celiac disease, but I consume virtually no grains.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I don't think you are crazy, either! I'm not diabetic, and I don't have celiac disease, but I consume virtually no grains.


So you dont really eat any breads? Honestly that's pretty good because if I tried that I dont think I could do it....I love bread....I have it with sandwiches...its in croutons for salad....its in almost everything.

Have any suggestions to help stay away from bread/grains? or types of food I could steer myself towards? I am also a type 1 diabetic, it runs on my moms side and recently ive had a hard time controlling my blood sugars. I have just recently started to hit the gym again which will help but I also want to try to eat right aswell.

Note: Directed at MoneyGal AND Karen....


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

$1.25. That was the cost of a paperback copy of Atkins first book. Can you imagine what the state of our health would have been if everyone had shelled out $1.25 back in 1972 (I think) and followed his prescription?

Arrgghh. SALT!!?? who the f**k cares about salt consumption ferchisssakes? Sugar and grain are the enemy folks, not fat!


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I found this diet hard to get used to for only the first week or two back in 2002. After you've stopped consuming much carbohydrate, the cravings stop and it gets much easier. The downside to the diet is that one has to make everything from scratch. For bread I make a baking soda type bread using almond meal, rather than flour. I have to be honest and say that it's not absolutely delicious (except when it's fresh out of the oven with lots of butter melted into it!), but it's a lot better than no bread at all. I also make muffins with almond meal and some quite good baking powder biscuits using coconut flour (finely-ground coconut). There are no end of low-carb recipes online, but not all of them are particularly good. On the other hand, I make a delicious cheesecake with artificial sweetener and an almond-meal crust instead of the standard graham crackers, and I think that's even better than the original.

Good for you, MoneyGal, for eating a no-grain diet when you don't have to. I admire you for that as I know I'd have a much harder time if I didn't have my health problems. In fact, I've told my daughters that if I ever wind up in the hospital with a terminal illness, they're to bring me half a dozen Tim Horton's glazed doughnuts so I can gorge myself before I die! I do know, though, that a lot of other minor health problems unexpectedly cleared up when I started this diet - e.g. my nails stopped cracking, my gums stopped bleeding, and my energy level improved significantly. So I'm sure that the way of eating is also very good for people without a specific health reason but who are doing it just for their general well-being.

Jamie, you might be interested in reading some parts of the book I follow that are available free online. Go to www.diabetes-book.com. (Note that the Dr. Richard K. Bernstein that wrote the book is NOT the same Dr. Bernstein who owns a series of weight-loss clinics in Canada.) You can also access our low-carb diabetes forum from that website. There's a large collection of low-carb recipes there, some of which you'll no doubt find helpful. If I can be of any help to you, don't hesitate to contact me personally.

Karen


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Karen! 
I am not sure about baking my own bread and making everything from scratch, as I am a lazy 18 year old but I dont mind making up meals most of the time if they arent too complicated to make or dont take hours..

Thanks for the advice and I will definitely check out the website!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You know what: it's bizarre when you start, and then it isn't. 

I'm doing a fairly heavy weightlifting regime right now where I'm lifting many thousands of pounds per week. I have to eat a lot of food (by volume) and I just looked at where the most energy-dense foods are and eat those. 

I do eat some carbs after lifting weights (sometimes a grain, usually just a piece of fruit) but I honestly can't eat any more food than I already do. So grains were easy to cut out. 

(Hey, I wrote a book, it was really difficult; I needed a new challenge once the book writing was over and reshaping my body it is.)


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

jamiechese said:


> Thanks Karen!
> I am not sure about baking my own bread and making everything from scratch, as I am a lazy 18 year old but I dont mind making up meals most of the time if they arent too complicated to make or dont take hours..
> 
> Thanks for the advice and I will definitely check out the website!


I am a bit obsessed with my diet, and don't cheat all all (with one exception), but it can still do you, as a diabetic, a lot of good if you just pay attention to the basic principles. If you want to follow the diet more loosely, just avoid starchy and sweet vegetables such as potatoes, rice, beans, sweet potatoes, peas, carrots, winter squash, and most fruits. You can eat all the salad vegetables, green beans, cauliflower, broccoli, zucchini, brussel sprouts, cucumber, avocado, almost all meats cooked without sauces made with flour or cornstarch. (I just made a meatloaf for dinner; the only difference from the one I used to make is that I left out the breadcrumbs.) The exception I allow myself is that I do eat small servings of berries, which are strictly not allowed but, as the fruit lowest in carbs, don't affect my blood sugars too much. One thing that surprises many people is that milk is not allowed (too high in lactose - a sugar) but whipping cream (35% BF) is fine; I go through about two litres of whipping cream a week, and I live alone.
If you make any changes to your diet, do a lot of testing and see how much difference it makes to your insulin needs.

MoneyGal, one thing I noticed very early in my diet is that I rarely feel hungry any more - I have to remind myself to eat. I understand that's because the high fat content of the diet keeps us from feeling hunger for a long time. When we eat carbs, they burn up quickly, leaving us hungry again very soon after eating.

I have lost two husbands in the last seven years, both of them diabetic; my previous husband died of kidney failure as a result of diabetes; he had been blind for two years before his death, also as a result of his diabetes. So perhaps that explains my obsession with keeping normal blood sugars. A year after his death, I met Bill on my low-carb diabetes website. He was an American living in Anchorage and we got in the habit of chatting every evening online. Six months later we met in person and, to make a long story short, we ended up getting married and Bill moved to Canada and acquired permant resident status. We shared our dedication to our low-carb way of managing our diabetes and we had a wonderful four years together until he was very suddenly diagnosed with pancreatic cancer last Fall. He died five weeks later, and I've had a tough time dealing with it. Yesterday was the one-year anniversary of his death and I'm relieved to have that first year over with.

Sorry, this is a long way off the topic of KFC's new sandwich, but I'm going to try it soon, and I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you drink the whipping cream on its own? 

I cannot imagine consuming 2L of 35% in a week.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

No, I don't drink it. I pour it over berries, I use it to make baked custards (which I often have for breakfast), I whip it for various desserts (including strawberry shortcake with the coconut meal biscuits as the base). I make cream soups, my favourite being a broccoli-gouda soup!). I make pumpkin pie filling without the crust - basically a pumpkin custard that uses lots of cream. I'm sure I could come up with many other things I use it for, but that gives you a good idea. It doesn't take long to use up 2 liters in these ways.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea that it wasnt a good idea to drink milk as a diabetic, honestly I drink so much (skim) milk that I dont know if I could go without it . Again, another thing is fruit...I love it....I eat it all the time....kinda sucks based on the fact that it isnt as good for a diabetic as I thought it was.

Also, question....what about certain types of yoghurt? Are they alright to consume?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Remember that what I am telling you is not the standard advice that doctors give for diabetics. I believe (and have proven to my own satisfaction) that my way is more effective than the standard advice, but many doctors and especially dieticians would disagree with me. I'm certainly not telling you to act against your doctor's advice - I'm just telling you what works for me.

As a matter of interest, though, I know two women who are married to diabetic doctors who both tell me that their husbands eat low-carb, but do not recommend it to their patients. Apparently they're just playing it safe; if they give the standard advice and the patient doesn't do well, they cannot be blamed. However they fear being sued if they recommend a low-carb diet and the patient does poorly. As I told you earlier, my own doctor is now convinced, but he says he doesn't recommend it to other diabetic patients because "they are not as determined nor do they have the will power" to stick to the diet I eat. My take: they should at least be told about it, then it's up to them whether they choose to follow it or not. 

I know what you mean about milk - I used to drink two glasses at every meal, and I still miss it very much. If you're happy with your blood sugar results eating the way you are, don't worry about it, but if you're not, you might want to give some of these suggestions a try. I miss fruit, too, although my favourite fruits were always berries, and fortunately I'm able to get away with those.

Two important things I should have mentioned before: Whatever you do, don't combine high carb and high fat - that's a lethal combination. The other thing is that, if you try low carb, be very careful with your insulin dosage; you can go hypo if you keep using the same amount of insulin and drop your carb intake drastically.

Reasonably small amounts of yoghurt are fine - look for one with the least amount of carbs. I buy either plain, full-fat yoghurt and sweeten/flavour it with a sprinkle of sugar-free jello powder, or I buy Yoplait's Source yoghurt, any flavour, sweetened with Splenda.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok thanks Karen
I am willing to admit that I have not been able to control my blood sugars very well. I think this is a combination of not eating very well, not exercising enough and/or just eating too much. 

My diabetes doctor put me on this stupid insulin resistance pill to try to get my resistance down but admittedly it didnt work and made me sick. He then put me on another medication (which I am still on) and honestly it isnt working either...I think it has actually made my resistance worse. I plan on stopping the pills after a few more days if I dont see anymore improvement.

I have started to get back to the gym to do some cardio/muscle building but I dont know if its enough, I need to get on a regular regime of specific food and I think I am going to try to get cooking some of these low carb meals and see if it helps me with my hunger craving.

I know all about having bad bloodsugar reactions etc, admittedly ive always had people who knew about my diabetes and how to treat the lows when I was unable to help myself.

I am willing to try anything to get my bloodsugars under control as I now realize that if I dont do it now I will have bad complications later in life....and if I dont have a good hemoglobin my parents wont get money from the govt for my insulin pump supplies.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Forget the cardio. Do resistance training 4-5x per week. If you do it with sufficient intensity, it IS cardio exercise. 

Karen - if you have a scientific bent, this blog is fascinating. You should read his food entries! I ate like that for about a month, but not enough variety for me. 

http://high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com/


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I had gestational diabetes and boy did it suck. I had to inject insulin 2 per day

One thing I noticed is that if I ate at home and read the labels, i could keep my blood sugar under control but if I went out and ate fast food, my sugar went through the roof. Which really led me to believe that something's funky with those labels. 

I had to eat 8 times a day to keep my blood sugar stable. I even had to eat in the middle of the night.

So I had two reasons to be happy when my son was born.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> ...One thing I noticed is that if I ate at home and read the labels, i could keep my blood sugar under control but if I went out and ate fast food, my sugar went through the roof.


And that brings us back to the original purpose of this thread. It sounds like the Double Down is a fast food that I'll be able to eat! Now, if someone would come up with a pizza that I could eat and that tasted like the real thing, I'd never complain again!


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Forget the cardio. Do resistance training 4-5x per week. If you do it with sufficient intensity, it IS cardio exercise.
> 
> Karen - if you have a scientific bent, this blog is fascinating. You should read his food entries! I ate like that for about a month, but not enough variety for me.
> 
> http://high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com/


Thanks for reminding me of that blog, MoneyGal. My late husband (who, as a university research librarian, had much more of a scientific bent than I do), liked that blog and often used to quote from it. In the link you provided, there is another link which leads to this article that expresses my views about so much medical research.

_Lies, Damned Lies, and Medical Science
Much of what medical researchers conclude in their studies is misleading, exaggerated, or flat-out wrong. So why are doctors—to a striking extent—still drawing upon misinformation in their everyday practice? Dr. John Ioannidis has spent his career challenging his peers by exposing their bad science._

For example, I read recently of a report which the authors claimed proved that a high fat diet causes huge increases in weight. The high-fat food they had their subjects eat was things like hamburgers and fries, both of which, of course, are high in carbohydrates as well as fats. But the researchers ignored the carb and described the diet as high-fat. And a doctor actually recommended this study to a friend of mine. It makes me want to scream!


----------

